# FS: 75 gallon, 40 gallon, and custom made metal stand (SOLD)



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

75 Gallon
-48L x 18D x 21H
-8mm glass








-Glass top









40 Gallon
-48L x 12D x 16H
-10mm glass








-Glass top









Metal Stand









































Thank you for looking!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump...


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump...


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump...


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you considered separating them for the sale?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Which item you looking at?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

bump....price drop...


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Would you sell the 40 seperate?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

bowman00, tanks were just sold.
thanks!


----------

